# 1897 Comet Wood Frame



## oldy57 (Jan 26, 2015)

Here is the story on how I got this.  I heard about it maybe 20-25 years ago. The guy contacted me asking for parts. I had nothing and knew nothing about them. I did some research and found out what he had. I never contacted him again. 2 weeks ago I saw on Copake there was a ladies bike that sold for 28grand or around there. It got me thinking I should find his number and call him to see if he is still alive and has the frame. I called and his daughter answered and said her dad had a stroke and is in a home as he is not capable of doing anything. I asked if he still had the frame and she said her brother had it and he would call me. Wednesday he called. I went right over to see it. The father gave it to his son 10 years ago and the son never did anything with it. He said I could buy it along with a few newer parts. It was a good deal. (I have a letter to the son when the father gave him the frame with the info he had including the original owners name, a Doctor) The frame was taken apart between 1970 and 74 and the metal was nickel plated. The wood was cleaned up and stained. The person who did this broke or threw out all the original bolts. They are not correct from what another collector says, he has 2 of these bikes.  I think it is a rare find and I love it. My plan is to leave it as is and it will be a wall hanger for now. I don't have any other parts for it.


----------



## oldy57 (Jan 26, 2015)

More pics


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 26, 2015)

That's Nice oldy.. and the bolts, they look period but the nuts, they'd be square.. don't know how somebody could break the square nuts and not the bolts though.


----------



## David Brown (Jan 27, 2015)

Nice Comet frame you have there, nice find . Been on my wish list a long time. i have  a 1896 comet but not a wood frame. Have had it a long time it is mostly original and up and ridable .  I did have some head badge decals made for it using  Comet cabinet card for a pattern . When I got the bike you could just make out the badge and  friend had cabinet card with same head badge on it so used that for a pattern and it matched up perfect with what was on the bike.  I still have  lots of the badges as it cost just as much to make 1 as 50. i do have a friend that has a couple of those bikes and wonder if it is the same person you know.  Get back to me at bikehike@rogers.com if you like.
Dave


----------



## rustNspokes (Jan 27, 2015)

That is one unique and beautiful frame. Never seen one like that before.


----------



## syclesavage (Jan 27, 2015)

Hey Old57 any good machine shop/machinist could make all those bolts all of them for that bike, don't EVER give up on trying to put it back on the road.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 27, 2015)

oldy57 said:


> My plan is to leave it as is and it will be a wall hanger for now. I don't have any other parts for it.




It could be the coolest and most expensive drying or quilt rack of all time...
Chris


----------



## oldy57 (Jan 27, 2015)

I will look at getting the square head nuts for it someday. It is missing a few bolts, will get them also. The bolts on it now will stay as they look period to me. I will search for the correct parts but won't loose sleep if I don't find anything. I would love to see it riding again. I do have some wood clincher rims that would work, also a pair of NOS Lobdell rims coming to me soon.


----------



## sam (Jan 27, 2015)

Sq nuts are not too hard to find. Is it missing a wooden spacer near the Bb where the bolt is also missing?


----------



## oldy57 (Jan 27, 2015)

Sam you are right it is missing 1 spacer and the bolt. Sq nuts are available at some old shops here. I will find some sometime.


----------



## gben (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks for all the nice photos.


----------

